

Help Make Apollo 11 Moon Landing a Holiday. - littlesparkvt
http://www.moonlandingday.com/index.html

======
johnnyg
Another amorphous day off, if it happens, which it won't.

Get back to work you bums!

------
robryan
Feels to me like this would just further root space travel achievements in the
past. How about we launch some new ambitious space projects and give them
holidays.

------
zobzu
s/achievments/achievements/

Gotta get the front page biggest sentence right :(

